# 

## lidik

, !
    -.          . ,  " ",  .   ?    .       (   )?
1.         ?   ?       10 ,  20 .     .
2.       ,       .   ?

----------


## lidik

2 - .
 1 -  ... :Dezl:

----------


## Na28ta

,  ,  ,     ?      .?      .    .        , ..     .   ,   ,      ,   ?      ?    ,     ,  ...    ,       ?     ,   ,  ,     .      ? (   -  )

----------


## lidik

.
 .   -  .
  -.
    -,   - ,     (      -  ).      ( )   ,      5000,  10000,   20000  30000.   ?,        (,    ,     !!).

      ,            ???   ,   ,    - .  ?!!? (     -     ,     )

-   ...
,   , -1, .        ,    .   .        .

Na28ta,    ,     ,     . .    ,   .   ,  .    ,     ,   ,    .      -     .      ...

----------


## Na28ta

(),     .  ,         .  ,          , ..       ...  -   ,  -  ?

  ...  :
1.:      ,     / ( ,  ,   )
2.   (    1, , ).
3.    :     (  1)  ,    .
4.   (  1)    (, ,     ,   )
5. ,   .
6. ,   .
7. -  (  -          -       ).
8. -  (               1).
9.   (   ,  )
10. ( : , , )

  -      ,   .

-  :  ,      ,   .    ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

.  ,    ,      .     -    .   - .,       .      :      2 ,      ,      -  .   -   (,    ),     ,     , ..         ...  -   ( , ..        ).

----------


## lidik

Na28ta,   !!!  ,    . 
 ,   .
:            -    ?

           .        (     )

----------


## Na28ta

,              ,   ,      ,       .

   ,       ,       .  ,  ,  ,       .

    ,     ,     .   -    ,   -      .   ....

----------


## anfisa0001

> 


 ?        ?
  : "  - ,     "




> ,


  ,     .
 ,    ,    .      ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

,      !

----------


## Na28ta

,   !

,   ,         . ,       ,      ( ,   ,    ,   ,     ).

----------


## Olga buh

,     !
     . 1.    . 2.       . , -.     ,  , .

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,      !


  :Embarrassment: 
     , ...

----------


## Na28ta

> , ...


, . .

----------


## Na28ta

-,       ?    - ?

----------


## ASK

-   .     ?

----------


## Na28ta

,     ,     ...       -       (,    )?

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,     ,     ...


     ?         ,   ?

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## anfisa0001

,     ?
       ,          ,     . (.992  ).       -  (  "  ")

----------


## Na28ta

,     ,    ,    -.   ?       (     ),   - ?           ?

----------


## anfisa0001

,        .          ,        . 9.




> - ?           ?


-   .          .  .

----------


## Na28ta

.     -     ?   ,   .     ?

----------


## anfisa0001

?
    ,   .

----------


## maryriv

..           ,         .         ?

----------


## anfisa0001

,           , ,

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,


 -      ,            .

----------


## maryriv

> ,           , ,


       .     ,     ,  ,    - .. :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

> -   .          .  .


,     , ,       ,     -   ?

:    ,     !     ,    -   .

,    ,   .    "   " ( ),       ,   . .

-,    ( )?     ?   1:,         :Frown: .     ?

----------


## ASK

> :    ,     !     ,    -   .


  ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## anfisa0001

> 


 ,   ?

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,     , ,       ,     -   ?


,   ,   ,       . -   ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,    ?


  24,    "  "

----------


## Na28ta

, anfisa0001,    .

----------


## anfisa0001

,   ... ..      :Smilie:

----------


## maryriv

> ,   ?


!!    ..,    ,    ..  ..      .

----------


## maryriv

> ,   ?


    ..     ,          .

----------


## anfisa0001

,    . , ,     .     . 
   :    ,      .

----------


## anfisa0001

""       %    ,  
 ,    ,

----------


## lidik

...
   :    ,            ,  .       .      (     ).

----------


## maryriv

> ""       %    ,  
>  ,    ,


   !

----------


## lidik

,     9  24 (. )

----------


## lidik

1

----------


## Olga buh

> ,     9  24 (. )


 9  24       (      #9  ..) :yes:

----------


## lidik

-, (  ).  .   ...

----------


## lidik

(  ?):   ,           ,    .

----------


## Olga buh

,     ,

----------


## lidik

,       ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

-, ,     ?     ?         -?  ,   -...  ,  ,    ...

----------


## lidik

.        ...
      ,       ,         "  "

----------


## Na28ta

,       ,       .   -   (,  ,  - ), , ,   "  "...

----------


## lidik

,         ,        ...
     /

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,


         .
 -  ,  , ,  ..     .
      ,    .

----------


## Na28ta

anfisa0001,   ,  ,  .          ,      ...

----------


## Na28ta

, ,  :

 .. " , .  ". - ., 2004.- 172 .

           ,         ,          .       ,     ( )      (, ).     ,    ,          ,     .     -   ,    .

   -  106.,     .

----------


## Na28ta

> ,        .


         ?       ,       .   -  ?  -  ?

----------


## anfisa0001

> ?       ,       .


   .
          ,       ,    ,     .
  ,         ,    :    .

----------


## irkabin

"",   -   -     1?
,  ,      ...
     1  ?   ?

----------


## irkabin

,     ...   :Frown: 

  !   ,  ! 
 -  !   :yes: 
  , ,    ...

----------


## irkabin

!   :yes: 
 -  ...   :Embarrassment: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...ight=%F2%F3%F0
     ,  -  ?

----------


## lidik

> -  : 
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...ight=%F2%F3%F0


    .
         ?
   .


  ""

----------


## anfisa0001

> 1?


   ,    . 
      .

----------


## irkabin

,   -  1  ?   ,  ?

----------


## anfisa0001

>

----------


## anfisa0001

> -  1


     ?     ?  :Wow:

----------


## Na28ta

anfisa0001,       (   )     ,       ,    ,     ,         ?

----------


## anfisa0001

.



> ,    ,     ,         ?


,      (  )?
    - ...    ?

----------


## Na28ta

(   ,      ),    ,    ,      .           .

----------


## Na28ta

:       ______________
 _______  ______    _______,       ,   .     ,    ...

----------


## anfisa0001

,      , ..      .
    - , ..    ,   ,   ,    ,   -   .        -    . 
    ,         ,             -  .

----------


## anfisa0001

> :       ______________
>  _______  ______    _______,       ,   .     ,    ...


  -
       ...

----------


## Na28ta

, anfisa0001.   ,    -          ,   .     ,        . ,         ,     ...

----------


## Na28ta

anfisa0001,     -?  ,      ,   ?

 ,   ,       -,    ,      ?      -  ...

----------


## ABell

> ?
>     ,   .


   . ,       !
    1 (  ),     .
 ,     ,       (  ).  ,     ....

----------


## ABell

> , anfisa0001.   ,    -          ,   .     ,        . ,         ,     ...


   -  .  ,   ...   ""    .   ,    ....

----------


## irkabin

> -  .  ,   ...   ""    .   ,    ....


  - ...
       (       ) -         - - -  ,    - ?

----------


## Na28ta

?  - ?

----------


## Na28ta

-,      -,    ,       ?

----------


## irkabin

> ?  - ?


   "...  - ,     - ..."  :yes:  
..    ,      ,   ?
      ,    .
  -    ?     -  ?  :Frown:  
        -   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anfisa0001

> -?  ,      ,   ?


         ,  .., ,    ,    -    -,    ,    .



> (       ) -         - - -  ,


  ,     ...          ( - .)

----------


## anfisa0001

,    :    ,         .
 ""  " "    .

----------


## anfisa0001

> -   ?


     - ,       .

----------


## anfisa0001

> -,      -,    ,       ?


  .
   ""    ,       ()   .     .         .
50 (51)  76-    .
76  60 (76)  -    
 60 (76)   51 (50) -   
 76   90 -   
 90  68 -     .

        004:  -        -    .

 -

----------

.
   15%,   . .,      (  ,    ),  -1    ??
..  ,  -1     ,       .

----------

> ,  .., ,    ,    -    -,    ,    .


           ???

----------


## anfisa0001

> ???

----------


## lidik

-,  ,    ,   .    "  "

----------


## irkabin

> 


  -         - ,       ?  :Wow:

----------


## anfisa0001

,   ...
             -.
    .        ,  .

----------


## anfisa0001

> -,    ,


   , ,     ,     , ,   .
        -. 
,   -  -   ,      -     ( .. -).

----------


## anfisa0001

> -,  ,    ,   .    "  "


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=64294

----------

.  ,      ,         .     .
       ?


    .       ,                 ?

----------


## anfisa0001

> .       ,                 ?


,         ,     .

----------


## irkabin

> , ,     ,     , ,   .
>         -. 
> ,   -  -   ,      -     ( .. -).


 ,       ! 
   !

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,       ! 
>    !


, -      ...     :Big Grin:

----------


## irkabin

> , -      ...


"      !" ()

----------

> ,         ,     .


 - ,    .  .    ,

----------


## ABell

> .
>    15%,   . .,      (  ,    ),  -1    ??
> ..  ,  -1     ,       .


  " -1    ".

----------


## ABell

> -,      -,    ,       ?


....    " "....  
....  -    , ..       (   ,        ).

----------


## anfisa0001

> **  **


  ?

----------


## lidik

> ....    " ".... 
> ....  -    , ..       (   ,        ).


, ,       ?!        - -,     ,      " ",      * *     .    ,   ...

----------


## anfisa0001

Lidik, ,    ,       ,  ....       
.1008  : 2. ** ,         ,     .
   ,       .

----------


## lidik

.

----------


## ABell

> Lidik, ,    ,       ,  .... 
> .1008  : 2. ...        ,     .


 ....

----------


## ABell

> ...
>    :    ,            ,  .       .      (     ).


  ""   .    "  ,   ..... ".

,   ,       .     (   )    ,    .

----------


## anfisa0001

> anfisa0001  
> Lidik, ,    ,       ,  .... 
> .1008  : 2. ...        ,     .
> 
>  ....


  ...  ...      :Wink:

----------

!
 !
                . HELP ME!!! 
C 01/01/2007    6%.       -,               -.
               (  .) 
1.     
1.1.   -    .
1.2.   
1.3.                 ???
     ???

2.          ???
2.1   
2.2    -    ?
2.3      ??? 
2.4             ? -, , ??? 
HELP ME!!!!

----------


## maryriv

> ,   ,       .     (   )    ,    .


        ?

----------


## lidik

1.1.     ,      .    .
1.2.        -  50  51.
1.3.  -:
)     + -,    
)        , -,    .

2.1.  ( ,   )
2.2.     ,     .      + ,  .
2.3.- ,   . . 
   ,       .        .    .
2.4. +/,  /  ,  ++/,  +/.   - .
      -,     .
  ...

----------


## ABell

> ?


2004 ,  26.12.04  ....  ,      !

----------


## ABell

> 2.4. +/,  /  ,  ++/,  +/.   - .
>       -,     .
>   ...


 ,     ().

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,     ().


ABell, ,

----------


## lidik

> ""   .   "  ,   ..... ".
> 
> ,   ,       .    (   )    ,    .


   ""           .

      *** ***,00 (   ),   ** ***.00 (   ),     300 .           .         :"  ,   ..???... ".

----------


## ABell

> ABell, ,


           (.),          (   ). 
  .       .

----------


## ABell

> ""           .
> 
>       *** ***,00 (   ),   ** ***.00 (   ),     300 .           .


  !    ...

----------


## anfisa0001

> .       .


  .
               .       ,        - ( ,     ).

----------


## lidik

. (      )
      :



> 2.4. +/,  /  ,  ++/,  +/.   - .
>       -,     .

----------


## anfisa0001

-   ,    
  . : "  - ,     ,    ,     ".

----------


## maryriv

> 2004 ,  26.12.04  ....  ,      !


..!!!    !!      .. .. ,     :-).   ,     ..    ..     ,      ..    ..

----------


## ABell

> ..!!!    !!      .. .. ,     :-).   ,     ..    ..     ,      ..    ..


      .....

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ,   ,       .


   .    (     ):   -     ,      -.
   ,    ,    -   ,   -         .

----------


## ABell

> .    (     ):   -     ,      -.
>    ,    ,    -   ,   -         .


   !   ?

----------


## svetlanabuh

> !   ?


     ?      , ...   ...      : ,       -   !   "  ,   ".
 , ,  ,  , ,        ...     ...  ::nyear::

----------


## svetlanabuh

, ,    -       50  (,    ,       ).         ( )      .   ,  ,      ...
, -   ?

----------


## ABell

> ?      , ...   ...      : ,       -   !   "  ,   ".
>  , ,  ,  , ,        ...     ...


 .      ...

----------


## lidik

!
    -   .
  ?
, :   
- .    ,     ,  ( ,  "  "   ),   :
-  
- ,    (   , -?)
          ,          ,      .         ,            , ..  ( )   ( ).
   -  ,  ,      ?          -?         : ,      ,  . ...
  , , ,

----------


## anfisa0001

Lidik,       :Smilie: 
,  


> -  ,  ,


     ...  -   -.
   -  , ..    .     -      . 
  / ,   .
 ,        : -.

----------


## lidik

15%:          ,     ,           --...

----------


## lidik

-     . ? ?

----------


## Na28ta

anfisa0001,         ...        ,   ,      (     ,  )   -,  -  .   : 

"      ____________
 _____  ___    ______,       ,   ",

.. ,      ,   ...  -      ( ), ,   ?         ?    ,  -          ,    ? .

----------


## anfisa0001

,  ...
     ,    - 
 ,    :  ()   ()   -  - .
    .

----------


## Na28ta

anfisa0001, ,    .         ,   ...     -  ,     ,          (  ),     ?

----------


## anfisa0001

.1006    
         ,    .
                  ,     ,      3  424  .

----------


## Na28ta

,              ( -)      ?        ?

----------


## anfisa0001

,   .3 .424 :  ,                ,       ,         ,   .

 ...

----------


## lidik

" ".
  :



> ,    - 
>  ,    :  ()   ()   -  - .
>     .


       : 
"       ,   -  ,   ,    ,   ,         ."   .

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## lidik

,  ,     .
. #126

----------


## Na28ta

lidik,     ,   ,       :Smilie: .     ,    ...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,   .3 .424 :  ,                ,       ,         ,   .
> 
>  ...


     .424...        !        ?           ...?

----------


## anfisa0001

,    ... 
    .992  (   )
,      ,  Lidik   136?

----------


## Na28ta

.     ...  ,      .

----------


## lidik

? -,       ,   ,     .  -,         .     ,      ,   . -,         "    "? .      () ,   " ".     ,   .       (  )          -,    -    ,    .

----------


## Na28ta

.   .          ,       ...

----------


## anfisa0001

> 


   , , ,  Lidik

----------


## lidik

.  .    .           .



> ,    - 
>  ,    :  ()   ()   -  - .


. 
              "...".       ,    .

    ( , ?)     .  (          ,     ):

1.  
1.1.                : , ,       (. ),   ,      .
1.2.   7  (6 )  **  ** **** 2006 .
1.3.           ******** (3 )    ()     (SNG).
1.4.       .
1.5. ,    ,      .
1.6.      **** (  *****  **.**.200* .    ,  *****,  :********,  : *******,  : / *****  ******, / *******,  *****).

 .        . ,      .  ,    .    ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

, , .

----------


## ABell

?

----------


## lidik

?  ?

----------


## anfisa0001

(  )   ,    , -: , , ,   ..,   .

----------


## lidik

.      .      -. -  , -,    , 

ABeLL:
 ,  :
"3.2.   _____________(____) ."
  !!!
        (-)

----------


## anfisa0001

,     -   ,    .       .

----------

,     ,     ,      ,        ?      -  (       .   ).

2,            
      -1   ???

----------


## ABell

> ?  ?


   ..... ( ).

----------


## ABell

> ,     ,     ,      ,        ?      -  (       .   ).
> 
> 2,            
>       -1   ???


 :
1.  .    .
2.    "-1".

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,     ,     ,      ,        ?     -  (       .   ).
> 
> 2,            
>       -1   ???


1.           .
2.    :Smilie:

----------


## lidik

: 
"       ,   -  ,   ,    ,   ,         ."   .

. #136

    ABell:


> ?

----------


## lidik

> :
> 1.  .    .


?

----------


## ABell

> : 
> "       ,   -  ,   ,    ,   ,         ."   .
> 
> . #136
> 
>     ABell:


    ?   ,          ...

----------


## lidik

, -... -    .           "     ".  ,      ,   3000,00,   30 000???!!!

      ?

----------


## irkabin

""      ,    .
 "", , ,       ?
1 -    2007,    ?

----------


## lidik

. -?  .

----------


## irkabin

> -?


  -  .
   ,  .

----------


## lidik

,       01  2007 .
. .6 .18 .  128-  08.08.01 ( . 04.12.06.)

----------


## irkabin

-      ? 
    -     ?

----------


## maryriv

-1,       .. \   ?       ,        ,     ..

----------


## lidik

,        .  .

----------


## ABell

:	   ?         ?
  ,      .

:	        .     1    .
       ,     .          ,  ,     .

,      ,    .  ,   .      .   -      ,   ,    -     ,  .       ,     .       ,   -        .      ,     .

 1  ..

----------

,    -      .     -       -   . 175L@mail.ru

----------


## lidik

- !    !
  (   ,  ):

-     -     
-  - -    . ? 

   :    ? 
1.        ,     ??? 
2.    ? 
3.   ? 
4.     ""      ?
       ,     ...  .. ..

----------


## ABell

[QUOTE=lidik;51060682]
1.        ,     ??? 
QUOTE]
     .  .

----------


## lidik

? -  ?

----------


## svetlanabuh

> -     -     
> -  - -    . ?


        ( ,  )+/.     .
   ...     ,      ,      +/.      ""   3-4  ,  .
       .         .    -     .  :Smilie:       -   ,         .      .   , , ,   .

----------


## lidik

: , , = .
)     -, ,     (.     ).

)    ? 
 :
 ""       .    15.02.07.    . 16.02.07.      .    , -.

:
1.      ? 16.02.07.?
2.    ? 16.02.07.? ( - ,   ?,  )   ?
   16.02.07.,       ?  , ,        ???
 ? 
     : 62-90.1? 
(  )

----------

.
 62 90.1         ,     .

----------


## ABell

> : , , = .
> )     -, ....
>      : 62-90.1? 
> (  )


 ?  -   .
   .

----------


## ABell

> .         .    -     .       -   ,         .      .   , , ,   .


 .

----------


## lidik

> ?  -   .


  ,      .

----------


## ABell

> ,      .


..     ,   ,    .
   ,  ....         ,        (!).

----------


## lidik

!

----------

,    ,     :

     .  (   ),     .      6%. 

    ()    ??      (  )    ,      ,        ????

   (         ,      ),       , ..         ()   (  )?

        ( ), ..  ,           ,       ?

----------


## ABell

.
   ,    .

----------


## lidik

> .  (   ),     .


      .   ,    + / ( )+.         ,   ,  .      ,     6%.




> ,       ?


     .

----------

,            .       ,    ?? 
( ,   )

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ,            .       ,    ?? 
> ( ,   )


   1  , .   .   1 ,  ,        ,   .

----------

.
  .        ?

     , ..    ,    .           ?

     ,            .    ,       ?

----------

!   !  ,     , .   .      :      ,      .       :     .      -      ? .. ""  ?

----------


## ABell

> !   !  ,     , .   .      :      ,      .       :     .      -      ? .. ""  ?


         .

----------

ABell, , ....      -   :
1.   (  -    )
2.   ( ) 
-        ????

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ABell, , ....      -   :
> 1.   (  -    )
> 2.   ( ) 
> -        ????


   -       ,      .
         -,        .

----------

, !

----------


## svetlanabuh

> .
>   .        ?


        -,      .         (...   ,          :Embarrassment:  ).            (* , ,  *  :Frown:   -         ).
          .

----------


## ABell

> ABell, , ....      -   :
> 1.   (  -    )
> 2.   ( ) 
> -        ????


    ?    ?   ...
  ,  ""    (     )...

----------


## ABell

> ........          .


    ?        ...

----------

> ?    ?   ...
>   ,  ""    (     )...


  :         :   +...
 -     , ,        ,    ,  ,    ...
  ,      - /       ?       ?  :Wow:

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ?        ...


    ,      - 20%   ,  100%.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ,      - /       ?       ?


      .

----------

> .


!     ...    ... :Angy man:

----------


## svetlanabuh

> !     ...    ...


       -     .  :Embarrassment:  
http://www.buhgalteria.ru/page/3906
  ,   .       .  *--*    .

----------

> ,   .       .  --    .


    , -   .    ... !

----------


## lidik

> , -   .    ... !


  .

----------


## ABell

[QUOTE=svetlanabuh;51141273]    ,      - 20%   ,  100%.  :Stick Out Tongue: [/QUOTE
   5%  ,    ....

----------


## ABell

> -     .  
> http://www.buhgalteria.ru/page/3906
>   ,   .       .  *--*    .


     :
" , ,       .            ,   ,    .  ,       ,     ,  ,    . 
    ,     .    ,         .      ,      . ".

,   ,    ?

    ,         .   =   .  -  .

----------


## svetlanabuh

[QUOTE=ABell;51142582]


> ,      - 20%   ,  100%. [/QUOTE
>    5%  ,    ....


    ...      ""    100%...   ,      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ,         .   =   .  -  .


...      .
,  .     100 ,   120.  20   (    (?) -    ,     ).
    ,  ,    5 .    ,  20    ,     .     ,      5-20% ( , ).
   ""    116,    1 ,        ,        16   20.
      115 ,      .

  ,        ,   .     -  .   .      .       ...

----------


## ABell

> ...      .
> ,  .     100 ,   120.  20   (    (?) -    ,     ).


   . 
  (   ),  , , . 
         .      ?

,      ,       .

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ,      ,       .


  ,          ,    ?

----------


## svetlanabuh

20  2000 . N -3-03/447

5.    3  1  148      .
 ,      , *   ,    -  * ( ,  , ,        )     ,        ,         .

  ,  .       .  ,  .          ( ,   ,     ,    ).     :         ,     -      . 
 :Embarrassment: 

      ,     . (http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...=%F2%F3%F0%2A).

----------


## ABell

> ,          ,    ?


   ( )   (   ).
    "".
   ?    ?

    K   .

 1    ""     ...

 ""   .   "   ".

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ( )


     ,  ...  :Embarrassment:      ,  ()   ,  "" ( :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 18%.             (        0  1 ..),      .




> ""   .   "   ".


 .  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> K   .


       . , ,   ,       -.  :Frown:  
    (     ?),   ,   . 

*ABell*, ,     ,        .             :  .

----------


## ABell

.. ..
 :
  ? (   )
" - ** , ,  ,  ,    -   ,      ;

  - ** ,    ;"

----------

.       

   .  (          )   ,   ??

         (   .   )

                ?
    ,           :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

, , ...  .  - (-). 
1.     ?  ,       ?
2.    :       /,      /   ,   .                ,    .    ?      ? ,       ,   ...      ?

----------


## Na28ta

, ,      #213  :Dezl:

----------


## Na28ta

:     ,       -1?

----------


## Na28ta

...  .,  .?      ?

----------


## lidik

,    -1 .   ,  ,   -1      ,        (.).

       . 

/:
   \   \    + \,     \,   +\+ (   ).
  , ,    .

   ?

----------


## Na28ta

,   .        .     ,    ,     .       !  ,     ,   (-1),    , ,      (     ),   .      ,    ...            "  ",   - ""...  -.   ,   :    ?   -,  ...   .

----------


## lidik

-!!!
     ,

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ...  .,  .?      ?


         .  -    .
   1      ,     .     .

   "",     ,  ,    - ...   ... )))

----------


## Na28ta

> "",     ,  ,    - ...   ... )))


,     .    ,   ,    ,     ,  ...  :Hmm:

----------


## Na28ta

,            .      .  ?  /   /...

----------


## lidik

,

----------


## Na28ta

, ,   ...   ,     -   ,     :Hmm:     ,   ,         ...

----------


## lidik

06  :"          ().        () ,         ()."

26. *12   " ()   , , ,  (  ,     )"  N*2 "    ".
,     ,  *12           ,    ,           28  2002*. N*-3-22/606,       ,    .
,     ,        (*1 "  ",         4).

----------


## lidik

,      ,     (   \     )     12?   .

----------


## Kiparis

,       .
   ,   ,       ...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,      ,     (   \     )     12?   .


,   ,    .    06  12  .    5  ? ,  ?

----------


## Na28ta

,      ( ) -1, ,   (     ).      ("  "  "  ")?     ?

----------


## Kiparis

,      ,   ,   -   ,      . ,     ,  ,  ,  ,     .       .    -    ,         .
 ,    ...        .

----------


## lidik

,   ..




> 5  ? ,  ?


 5  .     ,       ,      .   .




> ,    ...        .


.    ,   -   ,  ..  ...

----------


## Na28ta

,      ,      ...      .    ,       ( )    -,  /   ,   , .        ,     ,   .   , ,     ,        ,    ,    ,     .          ,   ,  "   " ( -   ).   -.   ,  ?       ,    /.       , ,      ?     ,      ,        , , ,         (-).   ,           ... ,   ...

 ,      ,    ,      .   ,      ,     .   , /,   ...      ,    -.     !    ?   , ,        ?   .   ...

----------


## lidik

-,      ??

----------


## Na28ta

> -,      ??


 :Smilie:      (  ).  ,   ,    , ,     "-",          .

      ?  ,    : "   ...".       -  - ,     ,      ?  - ,    .

----------


## lidik

> -  - ,     ,      ?


           ,         ,   -  .

  , ,    , \    ,   - .      .

----------


## Na28ta

,   , ,       .   ...      /?

----------


## svetlanabuh

...   .            .
, ,        (        ),    -        .      ,   .        ,    ,      .
    ,       .    ,  6% ,  15%...      .

----------


## lidik

> ,      ,    ,      .   ,      ,     .   , /,   ...     ,    -.     !    ?   , ,        ?   .


,     .  - ,  - "  ,    ",  - /.  ,   . 

   ,  -    .

----------


## Na28ta

.     -...

----------


## lidik

,       .    . "  -"

----------


## svetlanabuh

,   .   :Smilie: 
         . , ,       .

----------


## juliasep82

. -     . . 
   -.    1. 
    ,      1,    ,    ,          1,    .(         ).
-  ,      ,   ,              ,   . ,   ,       . ,    ?             (     ).

----------


## juliasep82

.  ?
     -     1

----------


## Na28ta

> .  ?
>      -     1


     .       ...

----------


## juliasep82

. , .   .

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie: .      (      
   1- ).

----------

? 
 ( )    ()   ,             .      -       .     ?
1.       ..  -     ,     ?      -   - ,              ,         ?
2.   . ,    -   :  . ,        -   ,        . 
      ,       .     -, . .    .

 :Wow:    !

----------


## lidik

" -

      ,  -*(1)         .              (. 3 . 168   ).
 -   ,     .   :      .      ,      -    .   ,      (  ),  -  .
   -       -.      (c-    ),        -,       .
-   -   ,      ,     -,    .  -        .
       - ,   -       .
       -  -      .  -       -     .       3     21  2001 . N -6-03/404 "  -       ".
,      "",      .        -    ,         (. 3 . 169   ).     ()  - - .         - ,            ."
  , 2, 2004.

  - ,        .   -    .

----------

,       .
    -   (). (          ,    -  ,       )
      ,    ,       ()   ()    ,         ,    ,         ,   .         5  2005 . N 03-04-08/215     28  2006 . N -6-03/202@.
    -,     .
       -    ?
              -.     -       ,      ,  ?
              -.     -   ?    ?      ,  ?   .

 :Mad:

----------


## svetlanabuh

,  -       .        ,  /       .

----------

-     ,     -       -  ()       ?             ?      ?
        -        -      ?
        ,        -     -   . :  LAK PLATO     ,       .

 :Wink:

----------


## svetlanabuh

- ...   :Smilie:  ?  ,      ?   :Wink:    / ,  ,       ...     .

----------


## solnywko

!    !    6%. , ,    :
1)       20 000 .,  1  
2)       18 000 .,  
        .  (     . )

2 000 . -   (           )

,        ,    ..       ?      ?    :Smilie:

----------


## lidik

.
      ,    - ,  ,  .
  , -,  ,    .
       ,        .

----------

?    ,    .                -      ,        ,       .        .

,              (      ).    ...  :Cool:

----------


## solnywko

)      :Wow:      ???
   1 , ,  .

----------


## Kiparis

> ?    ,    .


 -  ,  ,   "" (),  , - ,  .               .




> ???


    ,   ,  ,      ...    ,        !      .         /        .     "" ?     ?)))

----------


## ABell

> "" ?     ?)))


    .     ...

----------


## Kiparis

> .


-...
  ,   


> ...


  ""      ...

----------


## svetlanabuh

,   .     ,     .        :           ,      .

----------


## Kiparis

*svetlanabuh*
, , ,  ,   ...     ,   .   ,       ( ,  ,    -     ),  ,  , ...
    ,        ,              ...    .  , ,  ,     ,    ...

----------


## svetlanabuh

...      ,          ...  ...  ...  ...  ,  ,     ,   ...  :    ,   ...  :yes:

----------


## Na28ta

> ,   ...


 :Smilie:    !

----------

> *svetlanabuh*
> , , ,  ,   ...     ,   .   ,       ( ,  ,    -     ),  ,  , ...
>     ,        ,              ...    .  , ,  ,     ,    ...


  ,    ,       ,            (     ,   )      .
      ...

----------


## ABell

> ...      ,          ...  ...  ...  ...  ,  ,     ,   ...  :    ,   ...


    ...    .

----------


## Kiparis

> ...    .


     ? -, ,  ...            .
 ,  ,   -   -    ,    5 !))))

----------


## ABell

> ? -, ,  ...            .
>  ,  ,   -   -    ,    5 !))))


   !

""    ,  ...
 !

----------


## lidik

,   "  ":
..."    .   ,   ,    ,     ,   ,       .  ,   ,    ,   -1   ,       ,    ."...

1. -1        ?
2.    -1      (     )?

----------


## ABell

> ,   "  ":
> 1. -1        ?
> 2.    -1      (     )?


1. ....
2.    .

----------


## svetlanabuh

> 1. ....
> 2.    .


...      ?
 -1  , ,  ,    ...       , ...        .

    -1 (,  ? (  ))    ,   ,   .  ,  ,    ,      ...          .

----------


## Kiparis

> .


 ,   ,        -1,     - ,   .

    ,   ,   12-  05.02.07 "  
   "   
  "
:
" 1.
 ...
  - ,   ,          .";
" 10.
...
      ,          ()  ,   ,    , -      ()  .
...
          ,        ."




> ""


, ,       ,  ,            ? :Big Grin:

----------


## svetlanabuh

...     -1...  ,   ...      ?   :Wink:

----------


## lidik

""  -         01.07.07.    .  -    , *svetlanabuh*,      -1  ,    . 
!



> ?

----------

!
 ,        -1 ()?
!

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ,        -1 ()?


   ,    ,   .    -1  ,    ,  ,  .

----------


## Kiparis

> ,


   !
 :yes:

----------


## svetlanabuh

> !


 ?      .    ,    ...  :Wow:

----------


## lidik

"   "
      -1   ?????????

----------


## Kiparis

*lidik*
 :Smilie: ))
*svetlanabuh*
    ,         ,   (    ),  , ,   .      ,  .   -,  ...   -     ! ,     ?    ...

----------


## lidik

> lidik
>    ))


    .

----------


## svetlanabuh

> *svetlanabuh*
>     ,         ,   (    ),  , ,   .      ,  .   -,  ...   -     ! ,     ?    ...


... , ,   ...    - ?     ,  ...    ?    ,   ,     ?    ,  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kiparis

> ,   ,


,   ,     :3:   :Big Grin:  



> , ,   ...


 ...         :be-be-be:

----------


## lidik

*svetlanabuh*, 



> ...     -1...  ,   ...      ?


      . :
1.-1   .
2.-1=     .
3. ,  -1 --        .
4.   -1  .

----------


## ABell

> *svetlanabuh*, 
> 
>       . :
> 4.   -1  .


  .    .

----------


## lidik

, -.

----------


## lidik

,   .

  .
     09.07.07. 60,    17.07.07. . 9857, "   " (  ).     -1.
  17.07.07.   .     ?
 -  1 ??

----------


## ABell

> ,   .
> 
>   .
>      09.07.07. 60,    17.07.07. . 9857, "   " (  ).     -1.
>   17.07.07.   .     ?
>  -  1 ??


   ....
  .     ()   !

----------


## lidik

.     ,     -  . .

----------


## solnywko

, ,    10000      (  -1,        ,   10 000 .)  .      ,        "  "???      8000 .   ?   - ???  !? ?           , ,    ???  2 000,            .       ? 
  ,    ,         ,          ???

----------


## lidik

-,  -1  ,   01.09.07.  .




> , ,    10000      (  -1,        ,   10 000 .)  .      ,        "  "???      8000 .   ?


   .




> !?


  :

50/62 ( 76 )   10000
71/50                        8000
60 (76)/71                  8000 (  ) 




> 2 000,            .       ?







> ,    ,         ,          ???


    ,       .

----------


## solnywko

Lidik,  !!     ..   1 ?

----------


## lidik

(- ) -1    !
   -1   ,    , ..   "",  50,  50-62(76).    ,     .    .

----------


## solnywko

> Lidik,  !!     ..   1 ?


 ,      ,     ?    ,     ,  ,      ( ).    /    .   ,  ,   -,   -,    . -  .   3 : , , . -    .     :Smilie:  

 ,     -  ?

----------


## lidik

?
,  ,        .       ,    ""    ,            (  ).          , ..  . .  .      .

----------


## ABell

> 2 000,            .       ?


        (. ,   ,   ).

----------


## lidik

?

----------


## ABell

> ?


     ,    .

----------


## lidik

,          .    ,   .

----------

-1    (  ).
    ,     ????        "".      .    .     :
-  
-   
-  
-     
 ,        ?       ?

----------


## lidik

-   .
      ?   ,   .   ,   .  "  - ,     ". 
   ?     ?




> ?


   .

----------


## ABell

> -1    (  ).
>     ,     ????        "".      .    .     :
> -  
> -   
> -  
> -     
>  ,        ?       ?


   -1,  .     !         .

----------


## Miss Mari

-      (      :Redface: ) 
   . 1- 7.7 ,     ,   ?
           .            )))
    !!!

----------


## lidik

, .


> .


    ,

----------


## ABell

> -      (     ) 
>    . 1- 7.7 ,     ,   ?
>            .            )))
>     !!!


    1     ,   .      ...
    7.7-8.2

----------


## Miss Mari

...
    7.7-8.2[/QUOTE]

     ,  . ?

----------


## ABell

...

----------


## SeZuka

.
   15%,      (   ).
      17.7,       76 ,       . ,   ,      1 ,   .       1      .           -.

----------


## 123

.  .    .   .   6%. .   () 50    .  .    2 .      , . .         . . - .   , . .  .   ,  ,        .  (2 .)        ?

----------


## lidik

*SeZuka*,    .        .

----------


## ABell

...

----------


## barraguda

*123*,           -,      ,  ?

----------


## 123

> *123*,           -,      ,  ?


C     .         . .    ,    (  ), ,    .

----------


## barraguda

> .   () 50    .  .    2 .      , . .         . . - .   , . .  .   ,  ,        .  (2 .)        ?


   (  !)       ,    -  .
 ,             ,       ,    (   ).
         ,       ,      ,     .

----------


## 123

C.   ,    .



> (  !)       ,


     "".        ,   6%     . ,    ? 



> ,


   ,     ?



> ,       ,


   .     ,     . ,    ,   .



> ,     .


 ,     ,   . 
    .     ,   ,     .

----------


## Kiparis

?          ,    -    .  ,    -    -     ,  .        .
-  - (   ,    )      .    ,  - -   .
      ,     .
.

  ,    barraguda,     .

----------


## 123

barraguda  Kiparis.       ,   . .   .  "   " ,    "" .    .  :yes:

----------

!  !    6%.
   ,             ,     ,     ,    ..    .
1.     
2.            
3.   /       .
4.     ,             .
  !!!! , !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ABell

> !  !    6%.
>    ,             ,     ,     ,    ..    .
> 1.     
> 2.            
> 3.   /       .
> 4.     ,             .
>   !!!! , !!!!!!!!!!!!


.2."   " -   (. .1)?        .
.4.     ,     .

----------


## 78

.
 ,    ,      \   (  ,  ).      .         .
"             11  16.01.11.    "   kj4567   . :      16.01.11     "  
   ??
.

----------


## ABell

> .
>  ,    ,      \   (  ,  ).      .         .
> "             11  16.01.11.    "   kj4567   . :      16.01.11     "  
>    ??
> .


   ?    .

----------


## 78

?       ,    ,    ?     \    ,     ?

----------


## ABell

> ?       ,    ,    ?     \    ,     ?


       ?    ?       ?

----------


## ksumyka

?

----------


## .

..  : "  "....
   ....
 :Smilie:

----------


## 78

> ?    ?       ?


  -.           .     ,         ?     ??

----------


## ksumyka

?   ?

----------


## ABell

> -.           .     ,         ?     ??


1.       (     ),        (           ),       (       -  ).
2.      ,   . - "   12-20.02.11 ( 5758843,. 587909-05)".

----------


## ABell

> ??


        .
.  .

----------


## 78

> 1.       (     ),        (           ),       (       -  ).
> 2.      ,   . - "   12-20.02.11 ( 5758843,. 587909-05)".


   .    ,   (          ).   ,   .

----------


## ksumyka

? ?

----------


## 78

> ? ?


   ,     =))))))

----------


## barraguda

> ? ?


-  , ,     ?
-    ... ()

----------


## ABell

> .    ,   (          ).   ,   .


   1.

----------

